# New Chuck For the G0709



## will.mcray (Jan 14, 2022)

I can’t resist to show the new old chuck. Got this Bison 8 inch 6 jaw chuck for $250 shipped. Now one jaw was a different serial number then the other five. The jaws lined up though and are true. The chuck came with a D1-6 back plate so I wanted to use this on the G0709 so I ordered the backplate for the D1-5 which came in today and got it installed and dialed in. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 14, 2022)

Sweet !


----------



## wachuko (Jan 14, 2022)

Ohhh man!! Sweet indeed


----------



## mikey (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice chuck!


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 14, 2022)

That is a deal.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 16, 2022)

Chuck porn at its very best.


----------



## will.mcray (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks everyone. It’s working great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

